# Car insurance thoughts



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What are you guys getting for insurance and rates. I've been shopping around and don't have the cleanest record. For full coverage with $500 deductibles everyone wants $3000 a year for my 2000 Ram. :******:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

seams a bit high... i pay 700 a year...but im a rider and such...ill look and see what my mom has


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

All depends on age, driving record and matital status, and of course the car you drive. If you are under 30 and have a lot of tickets/accidents on your riving record it is going to be high. $3000 seems high, unless you a ton of tickets.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wreckless and 75 in a 35 add to it. 19 years old on my own coverage.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

TANATA said:


> Wreckless and 75 in a 35 add to it. 19 years old on my own coverage.


Yow, damn. Not good. A reckless isn't good, they could have made of made the 75 in a 35 a reckless too.

I'd try American Family Insurance, I had high quotes from everyone and they had a much, much lower rate.

My friend said Geico was good for him.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had Erie Insurance when I lived back east. I think I paid about $600 per year. I thought that that was damn high. I had the $500 deductible too.

Now, since Erie don't write out here I got Farmers Insurance. It's a little higher though. $800 a year. I got a 2000 Ram as well.

Yeah, $3000 a year is sorta steep.

Good luck in your search. No one should have to pay like that for insurance.

Dan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Go talk to Sue Willows at Choice Financial on 45th. She works for Safeco and is awesome to converse/work with. She did all my shopping around for me (24 y.o) in one sit down and I'm paying under $100/month for full coverage on a flareside 97 Ford and liability on a 99 Tahoe w/ renter's insurance included. I was on Progressive for years and am a lot more satisfied now. I'm parking my Tahoe for awhile so I'm taking the insurance off completely and I can just call her whenever I need to make switches, but I should be down to around 60-65/month now just for the pickup.

I've heard A LOT of people recommending this lady other than myself so give it a shot. :wink: (I know you have to file for an SR 22 if you've had a DUI/DWI, but not so sure on wreckless driving charges.) I'm not positive on how that works, but I do know it's a swift kick in the rear end.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Seems crazy to me to pay $3000 even with that record and a nice vehicle. I don't have accidents and shouldn't have to pay $3000 a year to drive my nice vehicle I worked my a$$ off in high school to pay for. Now that I have it payed off the insurance is going to drive me into the ground. :x










Sure is pretty though I love her..... the truck that is.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

TANATA said:


> Seems crazy to me to pay $3000 even with that record and a nice vehicle. I don't have accidents and shouldn't have to pay $3000 a year to drive my nice vehicle I worked my a$$ off in high school to pay for. Now that I have it payed off the insurance is going to drive me into the ground. :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, a reckless is a misdemeanor, I'm not sure about your state, but with two, it could be a gross misdemeanor.

They take it seriously. Do I think that those are reasons to have high insurance? No, but I don't see the insurance companies changing their minds.

They assume you have a history of bad driving and are considered high risk.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You have what they call "risk" rates. And rightly so with a reckless and a 40 over the limit. You done screwed yourself and nobody but yourself to blame. Your rates will not come down untill at least 3 years after the fact, more likely 5 years. Once you hit 26 they will drop a lot as with all people.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey atleast you plead the 75 in 35 down from the exhabition and the reckless from DUI! haha or you would be at about $6000 a year.

I say you save your money and pay me the $3000 a year. I drive you everywhere anyways.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I am currently a Farmers agent in MN. $3000 a year is probably not all that bad, as bad as that sounds. I know Farmers in MN is getting ready to launch a new high risk insurance program that is supposed to be very competitive, when compared to their current high risk program and companies like Geico and Progressive. I would maybe go in and speak to a Farmers agent and see if this has been launched in ND yet. The company they bought and will be doing business through for high risk drivers is Bristol West.

Otherwise, although their customer service is not as good, I believe Geico and Progressive both have very competitive rates for high risk drivers. My friend got a DWI last April (22 yrs old) and pays about $2000-$2400/year with one of those companies. His record is clean besides that one offense.

Your tickets will keep impacting your insurability for 3 years after you recieved them.

Try uping your deductibles from $500 to $750 as many times this will greatly reduce your premium, at least with Farmers. Don't go higher than that however as past that point the drop in premium is negligible. I have saved a few of my clients as much as $300/year on a $1000 premium payment by raising their deductibles in that fashion.

Having a clean record makes a huge difference, as well as having good credit. For example, with Farmers I pay $800/yr with full coverage, the highest limits available, and extras such as towing. This is for a 22 yr old male with a clean record, 2000 F150.

If you have any other questions, feel free to shoot me a PM.

Chad


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you can't take the cost of insurance, sell your truck and get a four door "family" car, seven to ten years old. You will not have decent rates for three to five more years, provided you can keep your nose clean for that long. The rate to cover a "family cruiser" will be quite reasonable, compared to that of the Ram. It is what it is, and sometimes life gives you a $hytt samwitch. If you are attending college, you aren't gonna want to keep a nice rig like yours in campus parking lots anyway.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Was the reckless driving charge a plea-down from a DUI? If that is the case, then your insurance company has a paper trail they can follow to see what you were initially charged with and that will sting you. My guess is you are "high risk" with such a flagrant speeding ticket and a reckless, regardless of whether it was alcohol related or not.

I hit some ice and rolled my truck, I got a careless driving ticket, and it doubled my rates for three years until the ticket slipped off my rate record. I currently pay $250 every six months, which is reasonable. I use Progressive.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I fell asleep and crashed my '99 F-250 Superduty.

They wanted like $500 a month. I got Geico for $300.

I then switched to American Family and pay $108 a month.

I also turned 25 in that time period, which helps a lot too.

Getting a older car, like that guy said, isn't a bad idea either.

A DUI and exhibition driving? Your lucky you got off so light. LOL.

It could have been way worse.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tanata you can have the truck, I will have the thing leaning on the hood!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Seems crazy to me to pay $3000 even with that record and a nice vehicle. I don't have accidents and shouldn't have to pay $3000 a year to drive my nice vehicle I worked my a$$ off in high school to pay for. Now that I have it payed off the insurance is going to drive me into the ground.
> 
> Sure is pretty though I love her..... the truck that is.


Dare I say....that looks quite a bit like....hmmm...someone bring the motorcycle pics back up...


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

8 year old paid for truck? Why in the world are you carrying _*full coverage *_and crying about the rates? If its paid for you back off to liability and save perhaps half right there.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

The rate you got is very good for your driving record and age.
A reckless violation is a major violation and many insurance
companies would not even place you in their best rate structure,
if even want to insure you at all!

My advice, don't get anymore violations/accidents.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe it would also help if you take a defensive driving class. I know a few people that have taken them and it has lowered their rates a bit.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Try Yahnke Insurance in Fargo, they specialize on high risk drivers.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Progressive $1600 a year in my name. :beer:

No way in hell I'd only have liability on my baby. 8 year old truck only has 1 door ding and I don't feel like investing in another if something happens.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Progressive ranked 20th out of the top 20 insurance agencies in ND that body shops like to deal with the least. Talked to one shop a few years back in Fargo, and they said they would turn away someone if they had Progressive. I had them, and promptly switched. 
You get what you pay for.

H2OfowlND


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

You think you got it bad I just wrote a mother, father, and 19 old son to the tune of $792.00 per month!! That's $9500.00 per year!! you should see their driving records, accidents, and then newer cars on top of it all.

Glad to hear you found a lower rate that suited your needs.

Later JD


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well the way I look at it there are a few options for you:

1. A friend of mine got a DUI a couple of years ago and right before that he got a reckless driving charge. What he did is bought an old beater car and insured that with liability and stated that that was his primary vehicle. I don't know the details on it or how legal or moral that is but he did it and says he saves a lot of money.

2. Also, it sounds like you have this vehicle paid off correct? You can always risk it and just put liability on the thing or increase the deductibles.

3. Or sell the darn thing...I know that would suck but I know I couldn't afford insurance at that price, but it sounds like progressive worked out for you.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The only problem is me driving a car period is out of the question unless it's a second vehicle and 2 I don't want to risk wrecking it. Not hard to crash on a dirt road or who knows a tire blows out and lose it. $1600 is very manageable for my vehicle and record and I'm happy with that. When I was 16 with a clean record and a 1985 Bronco with liability I was paying $900 a year.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump your deductable to $1000. That's what I've always done and don't submit any claim other than a near or total lose. their going to close to double your rates for repair of the shopping cart in the parking lot damage so why claim those types. I've eaten alot of small repir jobs but now I've got my 07 f250 diesel crew, 2 new ac's and my 25' trailer colision on everything and pay $1150./yr. for everything through Erie.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> You think you got it bad I just wrote a mother, father, and 19 old son to the tune of $792.00 per month!! That's $9500.00 per year!! you should see their driving records, accidents, and then newer cars on top of it all.


Cha Ching!

Gotta love that commission. :rollin:


----------

